# Suche Heizstab für Ätzbad



## Wassermann (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo!
Ich suche für ein schmales Platinen-Ätzbad einen geeigneten Heizstab. Er soll die max. 2 Liter Ätzflüssigkeit auf 40 - 50°C erwärmen können, eine Regelung kann, muss aber nicht dabei sein. Die maximale Eintauchtiefe sollte 15 cm nicht überschreiten (Breite ca. 3 cm). Es gibt im Aquaristikbereich zwar von den Maßen her geeignete Heizstäbe, aber die haben alle eine Regelung bis max. 32°C. Das ist fürs ätzen etwas zu wenig 
Kann mir vielleicht jemand mit Erfahrung einen Heizstab oder eine alternative Methode empfehlen, wie ich die Flüssigkeit (Na-Persulfat) auf die geeignete Temperatur (40-50°C) bringe?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar 
Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## bimbo (24 Februar 2011)

*Das Ätzen ist erfunden*

Du bist nicht der erste Mensch, der Platinen ätzt! 

Die einschlägigen Dealer (Conrad ...) haben so viel davon, die müssen die Teile verkaufen!


----------



## Wassermann (24 Februar 2011)

Conrad hat leider nur einen Heizstab im Katalog und der ist zu groß.
Pollin verkauft keinen.


----------



## thomass5 (24 Februar 2011)

http://blog.cc-robotics.de/2007/04/01/atzanlage-selber-bauen/

und ab in den Zoofachhandel....

Thomas


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (24 Februar 2011)

Versuchs mal bei Ihne & Tesch.. http://www.elektrowaermetechnik.de . Die fertigen dir auch was ganz individuelles.. 



gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## winnman (24 Februar 2011)

ich bin für Zoofachhandel, die sind in Glasröhren verbaut und sollten deine Anforderungen voll erfüllen.


----------



## Wassermann (28 Februar 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldungen.
Habe mir jetzt einen 200W Aquarium-Heizstab besorgt. Der Regler schaut aus dem Bad, deshalb kann ich auch über 32° C heizen 
Viele Grüße
Volker


----------



## Friese_250 (1 März 2011)

*Moin moin*

derzeitiges Sonderangebot: 
http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=3;ARTICLE=23418;PROVID=2402

und aus dem Katalog

http://www.reichelt.de/?ACTION=3;ARTICLE=330;PROVID=2402







Friese


----------

